# Wood Fired Brewery



## winkle (23/4/11)

In this big brown land, I'm guessing somebody must be using a wood fired kettle.
Brassie Caracole in Belgium uses one, (probably because they are too stubborn to change) - apparently the wood causes hot-spoting that adds character to the brews.
I'm interested in the effects, that anyone has noticed.


----------



## Screwtop (23/4/11)

winkle said:


> In this big brown land, I'm guessing somebody must be using a wood fired kettle.
> Brassie Caracole in Belgium uses one, (probably because they are too stubborn to change) - apparently the wood causes hot-spoting that adds character to the brews.
> I'm interested in the effects, that anyone has noticed.




Pretty sure POL use to, think I remember some pics of her rig.

Screwy

Edit: found this, check out Brewday Weather: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...ost&p=22689

And this reference: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=703894


----------



## bum (23/4/11)

Manticle did for a while. He put some pics up too.


----------



## Doogiechap (23/4/11)

winkle said:


> In this big brown land, I'm guessing somebody must be using a wood fired kettle.
> Brassie Caracole in Belgium uses one, (probably because they are too stubborn to change) - apparently the wood causes hot-spoting that adds character to the brews.
> I'm interested in the effects, that anyone has noticed.


I think our very own Pint of Lager does or used to do this. There was an entry of the setup on brewiki.org but I couldn't find it :-(


----------



## pdilley (23/4/11)

Now that I have acres of trees I have been thinking of doing this.

Been considering wood fired rocket stove technology for brewing and wok cooking Chinese food.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## winkle (23/4/11)

Brewer Pete said:


> Now that I have acres of trees I have been thinking of doing this.
> 
> Been considering *wood fired rocket stove* technology for brewing and wok cooking Chinese food.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a plan Pete :icon_cheers:


----------



## Chappo666 (24/2/20)

Funny how life runs in circles... endless entangled circles... is it not?
I live basically butt **** nowhere in remote Northern Rivers NSW on 332 acres of heavily treed eucalypt forest land. 2 hours rough track driving to get to our closest town for gas if I run out. However I will NEVER run out of fire wood. I mean NEVER! Even the worst bush fires in living memory didn't make dent. 
Any hoo... So I google "Wood Fired All Grain" and this tread appears.
Not only is it a thread by my dear friend Perry but also on topic.
SO it looks like I am going to have put my Mad As A Cut Snake brain into gear and make a fully wood fired all grain brewery and distillery. 

Love

Chappo


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/2/20)

Hope you can share what you are doing, I have a holiday house in Trentham and I notice there is plenty of firewood in the surrounding forests, will only be going up there in the winter but will probably brew some beers there as well.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (25/2/20)

Look up 'eco billy'. They have a chimney coming up through the middle, which is where the fire is. Gets to the boil very fast. They're only small but the idea could be scaled depending on how handy you are.


----------



## MHB (25/2/20)

Do try very hard to keep smoke out of your wort, unless you really do like Rauch(ish) beer. Bit like smoking food different woods can bring their own flavour, a faint hint of eucalyptus isn't really my cup of tea, or glass of beer if you prefer.
Well seasoned wood and avoid smoke, other issue is hot spots in the kettle, it's easy to scorch the wort.
Mark


----------



## S.E (25/2/20)

Rocket stove would be the way to go. Next to no smoke and you can control the flame/heat to a certain extent. Made and played with a couple many years ago and was really impressed how well they worked. I always meant to make and try one for brewing but never got around to it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocket_stove


----------



## Ballaratguy (26/2/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Hope you can share what you are doing, I have a holiday house in Trentham and I notice there is plenty of firewood in the surrounding forests, will only be going up there in the winter but will probably brew some beers there as well.


WEAL just remember that there may be wood out in the bush you need a firewood collectors licence to be able to go and get it (legally)
also a firewood collection area may not be available for the area that you want to get the wood from


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/2/20)

Ballaratguy said:


> WEAL just remember that there may be wood out in the bush you need a firewood collectors licence to be able to go and get it (legally)
> also a firewood collection area may not be available for the area that you want to get the wood from


Thanks for that I was aware of the license etc.


S.E said:


> Rocket stove would be the way to go. Next to no smoke and you can control the flame/heat to a certain extent. Made and played with a couple many years ago and was really impressed how well they worked. I always meant to make and try one for brewing but never got around to it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocket_stove


I have seen similar with a drum welded around a flue for heating hot water though I could not imagine them lasting long. 
Looks like something easily made with some scrap stainless.


----------



## S.E (27/2/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Thanks for that I was aware of the license etc.
> 
> I have seen similar with a drum welded around a flue for heating hot water though I could not imagine them lasting long.
> Looks like something easily made with some scrap stainless.


I don’t see why they wouldn’t last long? They can be made from all sorts of things. Here are some simple crude ones made with concrete blocks.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/2/20)

S.E said:


> I don’t see why they wouldn’t last long? They can be made from all sorts of things. Here are some simple crude ones made with concrete blocks.



The one I saw was a 45 gallon drum welded around a flue, both mild steel, heat water and mild steel don't mix.


----------



## S.E (27/2/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> The one I saw was a 45 gallon drum welded around a flue, both mild steel, heat water and mild steel don't mix.


Ah ok, I thought you meant rocket stoves wouldn’t last very long.


----------



## Chappo666 (17/3/20)

Hey there Guys!
Thanks for the ideas and opinions. 

Let me be less cryptic than my original post above. Firstly I was known on AHB a while, while, while back as Chappo. I basically vowed never to return as there was was too much [email protected] being posted here. ENDLESSLY... if I recall correctly. I just couldn't stand it so rather than keep fighting it I left the BS behind me. So enough said there IMHO.

Anyhow since those days I have moved with the Wife (Jodie) from Brisvegas (ewww!) to a very rare spot in Northern Rivers NSW, Newton Boyd. Basically on the top of the Great Dividing Range between Grafton and Glen Innes. 780m above sea level so we do get the 4 seasons thankfully. So I plan on brewing and fermenting in Autumn thru to early Spring. Ales early, then darks drinkin' and lagers kneeling into winters edge with Ales again in early spring. Lager definitely winter. We're on the Little River or Boyd River (now) for those who know the area. We are on 332 acres of ex logging land, I estimate it was logged about 40 to 50 years ago, so its still recovering and even more now since the bushfires incinerated us back in Nov 2019. We have about 5ha of natural Aussie Hinterland Rain Forest on our property which again we are nursing back to health and trying to keep invasive euro weeds out. However the natural spring water is UNBELIEVABLE and cannot wait to brew/still with it. As for timber there is about 40 different species of gum/eucly oak acacia etc. So will need experimentation on best type, species, dryness etc. Should be interesting.

So GAS, PETROL, DIESEL, ELECTRICAL is NOT AN OPTION here okay guys. No grid here. Zero zilch none naa-daa zip. We generate all of our own via diesel gen sets and solar. Yes REALLY! Wife and I call ourselves the "Heavy Metal Hillbillies" (Take ya finger off the send button... already trade marked it [email protected] : ) And seriously it is EXACTLY like being in DELIVERANCE the movie. Look it up you young'ans and learn a thing or 3... And yes I can call myself a Hillbilly if I want too. Lets not get judgy here okay? But seriously if you read between the above lines you'll figure out I literally live butt [email protected] nowhere. Even Nowhere has a post code FFS!!! I am surrounded by 2.5M hectares of Nat Parks. I know, I know! Boo fuc#ing hoo for me right? Agree, wholly, that my situation is not shitful at all HAHAHAHA! Anyways... driving 2hrs each way to either Glen Innes or Grafton is just not an option. Especially now all you CItySlickers (yep finally got to use it out loud LOL) are diseased rabbits hording toilet paper for ya'll nests (well that's my best guess is what ya'll weirdo city folk are doing with it). Again... apologies... my Wife doesn't let me off the chain to regularly interact with you normal folk... says I am a bit to extreme, possibly very politically incorrect, possible I am genderistic (what ever the [email protected] that means?) and whole bunch of other terms ending in "IST".

Okay... so to the plan. I am currently drawing them up and will post them up in a day or so for CONSTRUCTIVE critical analysis. As most guessed I do plan to build a frankensteined version of a rocket stove. I have been experimenting with them for years and they are by far and a way the bomb for my needs. And for three very good reasons. ONE - Burn incredibly hot and are easily dialed up or down once you know what you are doing. TWO - Very economical on the amount of burn vs heat. THREE - Easy to set up. I have an abundance of two building materials. Stone (Granite) and timber. I mean an inexhaustible supply of both. So I plan to build it out of stone, mortar and timber poles. Very Aussie pre-1900's style. I have six 50lt S/S kegs which I will use for my vessels. I plan on a 50/100llt split system. On days I want to do my regulars I can do 100lt batches and on days I want to go specialty beers I can go 50 or 100lt over two beers if I want. I plan on using gravity as my friend so I therefore will need to figure out a lift of sorts to move liquids around the system. I reckon this parts going to be fun and will try out my carpentry and blacksmithing skills.

Legless - I will be posting regular updates, photos etc... And will be seeking intelligent advice and ideas etc as I go. 

MHB - Mate that has been my exact worry and thought on this project since inception 2 yrs ago. YEP! i have procrastinated for that long on this exact subject. 20 yrs plus of brewing only using GAS has me well trained to its efficiency to boil and not imparting any taste characteristics. I still have my two Rambo burners in the shed as proof. 

AND SERIOUSLY.... Who the [email protected] pays for a licence to collect firewood? Seriously? And this is exactly what is wrong with this planet and good old Aussie values. Firstly, us Humans have been gathering firewood for millennia without ever killing one forest (talking about whats on the ground people). Indigenous people know the score its us dumb euro's that have it wrong. Done sensibly you are helping the forest generate and clean it up. And SECONDLY it's Aussie not only to point the law out but to also point out how to get around it! Remember my friends? Surely some of you survived the brain washing panty wearing, it's okay my son is my daughter now??? WTF??? And before you "Greta" lovin' whores start up please please please look at the science and use your powers of free thinking and thought. Not wanting a WW3 here... there's enough shyte out there already.

Anyway

Peace and Love Brewing Brothers

Chappo666


----------



## JDW81 (18/3/20)

Chappo666 said:


> Hey there Guys!
> Thanks for the ideas and opinions.
> 
> Let me be less cryptic than my original post above. Firstly I was known on AHB a while, while, while back as Chappo. I basically vowed never to return as there was was too much [email protected] being posted here. ENDLESSLY... if I recall correctly. I just couldn't stand it so rather than keep fighting it I left the BS behind me. So enough said there IMHO.
> ...



Might as well drift off into the sunset once again then Chappo, as much of the same BS still goes on.

KK vs KL is a great example of the current BS that is sullying up this once fine brewing resource.

The old guard of knowledgeable brewers have all but left (MHB is about the only one left), which represents a massive void of know how no longer contributing.

JD


----------



## Hangover68 (18/3/20)

Every forum has a little BS, just disregard what you don't like and carry on.

@Chappo its sounds like paradise to me but the missus would hate it (hmm, idea).


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/3/20)

JDW81 said:


> Might as well drift off into the sunset once again then Chappo, as much of the same BS still goes on.
> 
> KK vs KL is a great example of the current BS that is sullying up this once fine brewing resource.
> 
> ...


Pays to know where it came from, those who left made insurgents back onto this forum, to disrupt and destroy, they used other names 2, 3 and 4 times just to cause angst. Quite a lot of those who played follow the leader either no longer post on there or seldom do.
For a few months now there has been no animosity from there, and those who do use both forums do so peacefully.
Back on topic, here is where I am thinking of brewing, its an old artists studio, which I will renovate (a piss artists studio) and watch with anticipation the build of a wood fired brewery. Though if I could convince the wife to make a permanent move up here, I will probably go solar and run electricity to the studio.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (18/3/20)

What ever happened to the Sherminator?


----------



## YAPN (19/3/20)

Chappo666 said:


> and whole bunch of other terms ending in "IST".



Modernist, perhaps.


----------



## Chappo666 (19/3/20)

Whoa! That's some fancy brewery potential right there WEAL. Shit it has windas an' everythink! Very fancy indeed... I'll have to lift my game... I was on a very much more... lets say... primitive/poverty stricken level. Anywho I better go feed the cows, goats, pigs etc... I will post up some sketches and design ideas later on. 

Just been looking thru the photo's on the phone to see if I could give you guys some idea of where and HOW I live (if that interests you?) but they all seem to be of the bushfires and drought. Pretty disturbing actually. Not good memories. The farm and animals all look bad. Also found a few photos of animals I had to put down after the fires. Bad Joojoo but its a fact of life here. Anyway onward and upwards...

@JD = Thanks and sounds like it *ever was* here on AHB... MHB, was and, is always a top knowledgeable brewer. Some how he attracts them thar idiots like flies to pig shit LOL! Unfortunately what happens is answering the noobies gets left to ever decreasing people until there's no one left to answer but the dummies. I have only been back for a while and it appears the same as it ever was. I think I'll hang out here on the fringes and keep away from the crowds... what does our ridiculous leader call it? You know ScoMo? Ahhhhh.... Social Distancing.... BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!

@HO68 - Mate I 110% guarantee if you came here for a visit (even with the Mssrs) you wouldn't want to leave.


----------



## Chappo666 (19/3/20)

YAPN said:


> Modernist, perhaps.



Nope DEFINITELY not one of them things YAPN

Far side my friend! Fark me you have a sharp memory my friend!

Yeah I'll have to post some photos of whats left of the SHERMATOR Mk2.... Sad...

PETER DUTTON FOR PRESIDENT! (No seriously mark my words)

Chappo666


----------



## Chappo666 (19/3/20)

Okay...

So to begin with I have been given site approval by the Boss. Hell yeahs she's the Boss! She beats the fark out of me!

Anyways see photo below. Going to place the brewery between the Ute and the Kegs (General Area). Apologies for the smokey photo but as I mentioned earlier we were in drought/bush fire mode only late last year...







Also those are the kegs I will be converting into vessels.

Essentially 2 x 50lt kegs for each vessel being HLT, Mash Tuns and Boilers. I think I will do a total write up of the building processes including the metal work involved in turning these kegs into something more useful?

HAHAHAHA! Had to post this one of me and Jodie. It's about 1hr before we got hit with a fire storm from hell and we are suited up ready for the fight! And yes we did stay and defend... we did win if you can call it a win?






And this is what hit us... Area on fire is 100m long by 40m wide and instantly caught light... if you were there you would be dead... no way you could have out ran that... still brings shivers to my spine... had 50m high trees instantly explode on fire... In that photo I am trying to protect the ute and all me good stuff in the junk pile...






Will post up more soon...

Chappo666 OUT


----------



## Chappo666 (19/3/20)

Okay...

So to begin with I have been given site approval by the Boss. Hell yeahs she's the Boss! She beats the fark out of me!

Anyways see photo below. Going to place the brewery between the Ute and the Kegs (General Area). Apologies for the smokey photo but as I mentioned earlier we were in drought/bush fire mode only late last year...






Also those are the kegs I will be converting into vessels.

Essentially 2 x 50lt kegs for each vessel being HLT, Mash Tuns and Boilers. I think I will do a total write up of the building processes including the metal work involved in turning these kegs into something more useful?

HAHAHAHA! Had to post this one of me and Jodie. It's about 1hr before we got hit with a fire storm from hell and we are suited up ready for the fight! And yes we did stay and defend... we did win if you can call it a win?






And this is what hit us... Area on fire is 100m long by 40m wide and instantly caught light... if you were there you would be dead... no way you could have out ran that... still brings shivers to my spine... had 50m high trees instantly explode on fire... In that photo I am trying to protect the ute and all me good stuff in the junk pile...






Will post up more soon...

Chappo666 OUT


----------



## JDW81 (20/3/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Pays to know where it came from, those who left made insurgents back onto this forum, to disrupt and destroy, they used other names 2, 3 and 4 times just to cause angst. Quite a lot of those who played follow the leader either no longer post on there or seldom do.
> View attachment 117762



OT.

Sorry, can’t let this go.

So the most respected and reputable posters in AHB history, the likes of Argon, Doc, Thirstyboy, Manticle, Tony and Dr Smurto (to name a few) are all back with different names disrupting and destroying? 

I don’t know why they don’t post anymore, but I for one think this forum is a much poorer place for their absence. Thankfully Mark (MHB) is still here with plenty of quality posts with his extensive knowledge. I highly doubt those aforementioned members are here in a different guise causing mischief.

JD


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/3/20)

JDW81 said:


> OT.
> 
> Sorry, can’t let this go.
> 
> ...


Don't recall mentioning those you have mentioned, Argon, Doc, Thistyboy, and Tony had been gone a long while, Dr Smurto still comes on here as Dr Smurto.
A small brewing community as it was, was made even smaller by one mans ego to have his own forum.
Start another forum by all means no need for members who left here to come back incognito 2 and 3 times just to stir up shit and get barred again.
All it has done is cause animosity on the other forum towards this forum(you only have to see what the longest thread is on there to prove that0. Forum sponsors to be paying out to be on both forums to advertise to the same home brewers. Not a smart move at all.


----------



## Chappo666 (21/3/20)

JDW81 said:


> OT.
> 
> Sorry, can’t let this go.
> 
> ...


Hey JD. I had assumed my latter posting would cause a little stir here and there (pun intended). I stand by my words. I do not suffer idiots who want to start some sort of dick swinging contest when there's plenty of room for everyone on the special bus. If I knew pissing on his patch was such an issue I would have pissed over in the "I have a stuck sparg" thread. I find the whole attitude distasteful. In all reality, if some [email protected] retard (and you would have to be retarded) had the the stupidity to start at me like that, unprovoked, at the Coutts Crossing Tavern, they would be picking up pieces of your ass out of the carpet for 12 months. _ I am not called the "Mad Russian" for no reason. _Fark, if I went in to Coutts and was that rude and disrespectful I would have my ass handed to me by the boys. I think anyone would react that way at ones own drinking hole. Well those city homos-things seem to have gentrified (gayed) every decent pub so maybe I have stretched the truth there. Who f#cking serves cubed kale puree with a T-bone?

My point is rudeness and disrespect don't make you knowledgeable, your opinions right or beyond reproach. Shouting someone down and accusing them of misinformation (character assassination in my opinion) doesn't make you right. Just makes you loudest. Why would I let myself be bullied by some egotistical person who thinks he and his opinions are the only right answer? I understand he is a sage here, I understand he has genuinely helped many here, but 10 yrs ago that was not the case and he wasn't doing that at all. 10 years ago, the others (as you have mentioned) WERE THE KNOWLEDGE now used for good deeds. Good for those who can pass others work as their own while making claims of piety. I seriously cannot be bothered with the argument. I did my time over a mash tun and learned many many lessons. I still learn now. 

I didn't come to this forum to start any shit or blaze a trail of destruction. I did not disguise myself as being anything other than a previous member. I have never been barred from this site. I am not a rogue member of some farking childish adult fantasy-orgasism brewer site... whatever the fark that is??? I don't have the time, inclination, nor interest in some petty school yard lovers tiff over who's website is the best. I came here because I am going to build a very traditional wood fired brewery and I was hoping to share the experience with other like minded people. I thought the topic would be interesting for some brewers. I was hoping some would even offer advice where needed. Back in the day thats what we did here. We solved other brewers issues not just aggrandizing our own awesomeness. JD that's what made it a community. That's why it was so good and so helpful here IMHO. Heads were out of asses so proper blood and oxygen supply could be maintained...

Back in the day we all dumped brews on yesterdays brew cakes all of the time (big time exaggeration). We USED TO JOKE ABOUT IT (Truth). F#CK WE WOULD HIGH FIVE IF WE PULLED A DECENT BREW OFF. BUT No one died. Sure plenty of crap beer was made, shit I was personally responsible for making the most fowl rancid beers. 99% of the time you deserved what you got. But 1% of the time it would be pure genius. No seriously it would be. It was this type of tom f#ckery that lead to knowledge and discovery. Try it. Instead of worrying about making a mistake and asking the so self titled gods here for their anal advice why don't you just wing it? Give it a go FFS! Nothing to loose right? Gain your own knowledge for your own use. 

While in OT mode... In all seriousness where I live is Hillbilly Hell but I love it to death. If you had told me this shit before I moved here I wouldn't have believed you. Dig this shit... One neighbour his mother, father and two sibblings murdered in bed and unsolved for 70 yrs. The farker lives in the same farm house/bedroom/bed and never lost a second of sleep. The dude is one tough mountain man. Has 6 of the most beautiful Guy Falkes brumbies you'll ever see. I have a another crackhead dude a valley over who gets off his nut and then shoots shit out of his and [email protected] mine stuff. I have to chase the [email protected] back home and sedate him 90% proof. The people behind are ex-italian mafia... older dude did 15 yrs for growing 25,000 plants... YES THAT'S RIGHT 25K MJ PLANTS... that's 2.5 tons of premo heads... Ya dig me here? His son is just out for assault and battery oh and he lost his licence til 2057... YEP cannot legally drive for another 37 years! Then there's Rambo on the mountain... dudes name is John funny enough... he is ex-military... the type of military you never want to see (and I don't mean your pretend video game type kiddies I mean a dude that the boogieman doesn't [email protected] with)... he lives under two tarps... no really just two tarps... nothing else... even by his own admissions he prefers to keep to himself so "he doesn't loose his shit. again". I really haven't hung around to see what the [email protected] that means and don't want too either. I know my limits on crazytown.


JD all those guys. Argon, Doc, Thirstyboy, Manticle, Tony and Dr Smurto (and plenty others like BribieG, Ross of Craftbrewer, Butters, Muckey, Squire and all the BABBS guys ETC to name a few) were but a few people I called good friends here. To be honest I was proud being around them. They were deadset legends at this art. Some were serious Master Brewers in every sense but would be way too humble to admit it. Some were incognito brewing/viticulture professionals who shared their knowledge freely for the betterment of the craft. Some were hardcore CSIRO scientists. All of them could back themselves not only in a debate but by what was in the bottle too. And that at the end of the day is what really counts. We all experimented and we all shared our experiences back on the forums and a lot behind the scenes sharing of knowledge on email and PM as well. These guys made the knowledge available that others now claim as their own. We were using stir plates 20 years ago, they aren't new, they are not fool proof, they definitely have their drawbacks and there are plenty of other methods worth a try if you can see past ya nose.

JD, if ya wonder why those aren't here... its simple really... they (like I did) got sick of the bullshit. I got sick of being shouted out by fellows claiming our hard fought knowledge as their own. We all got sick of being the only ones answering the noobs while others just cherry picked or ignored those posts. We answered the noobs for no other gain but to keep the brewing dream alive and bring someone new into the fold. Sadly a lot of us felt used and frankly betrayed by those who we helped. Self opinionated narcissistic ra ra fag boys moved in, shouted us down with vigor, so we left. Well I did. I remember a few of the guys asking me for my email diaries because of the information treasure that they held. I was begged not take photo,articles etc down from here. I didn't. 

And that kiddies is the *real truth* behind the other site. I know because I was there. WEAL I definitely don't remember you at all mate but what your pushing as fact is pure fabrication. That rival site was not created out of spite. It was created out of frustration. It was created to bring that special something AHB had back to life. But the magic was all gone. On here and the other place. Now things may have gone past that point in the end. I honestly don't know. I gave up giving a shit about petty man-child shit long ago so there might be some truth to what you say WEAL but from the outside here it all just plain sounds like childish sour grapes.

Maybe that special something can be found again in the future? It's not here unfortunately... but I do hope... they were incredible times. Cue dream music....... Wavey crap blurring the screen..... Chimes playing.... Home brewing was moving from the dirty backyard toilet wine to mainstream acceptance. There were dudes making beer in garbage bins desperately trying to calling it beer (That was me! Truth). There was a real fight against the dreaded cans of goop too. An All Grain army had assembled (now that is complete bullshit). Craft brewers and craft beers were only just emerging. No James Squire yet. Nothing. It was a beer wasteland of New and TED. You had to mail order Sierra Nevada from the USA if you wanted to try a real hoppy commercial beer. AND definitely not a bearded tight jeaned gender neutral hipster to be seen opening his new brew pub (those f#cktards came way later). Shit we even tried to recreate "Little Creatures Pale Ale" hahahahaha! That was our nirvana. That was the bar set upon high. Everyone's brews reeked of passionfruit. Not to mention the 3000 IBUs of essential bittering for that REAL MANLY HOP FLAVOUR.... HAHAHAHA! Embarrassing as that sounds it's totally true. Back then little creatures were our heros! They were taking the flavour fight to masses and we were helping them with our over hopped brews of pure passionfruit..... LOL! We actually started using real hops and not just POR of FUGGLES. Thanks of this miracle, in a very large way, is to people like Ross and grain and grape who had the foresight for stock these expensive imported adjunctions). Brewers actually gave a shit about other brewers (complete bullshit we used to fight like cats and dogs). I used to send less fortunate brewers my surplus equipment for f#ck sake (Truth! I think I sent Manticle a S/S pot and a bottle capper. It wasn't asked for by him). I wouldn't do it now that's for sure. You're all total khunts. I remember I made BribieG's first BIAB rig. I welded that frame from my spare steel and made him those pulleys and shit work. Now there's a dude that is a pioneer and a wizard brewer. He got absolutely pasted here for his BIAB ideas. I mean it was terrifying how vicious people can be. But to his credit he kept right at it and all those idiots that shouted him down had to eat a big steaming pile of shit when he won QLD and the Nationals for his BIAB beers. There were fellows here on AHB that swore off brewing because he won. They thought it was an abomination. Funny how attitudes change no? Makes me laugh.

Anyhow I am at the bottom of my own all grain 10 year old scotch (thanks to StillScotish I still use ya recipe) and I see I have written a war and piece rant there LOL. Sorry guys just completely ignore me and my indulgence here... I would also appreciate leave this crap right here. I don't give a shit and I am sure other feel exactly the same way.

If anyone here is into Blacksmithing and or knife making let me know as I am always keen to catch up with a fellow hammer hand.... Here's a photo of a new knife design I am working up. Been making stuff and bashing on anvils for 45 years, I definitely do not know it all because like brewing... it's just not possible. Anyway I usually mock up a new design like this one to use around the farm for 6 months or so. That way I test the blade, steel, handling, balance, edge durability, my bashing metal skills etc before selling it to the wide world. For those in the know... The blade is full tang 5mm 1075 steel. The bolster is solid brass billet. The handle is deer antler and red gum from my property thru riveted. The blade is very rough I know still showing the file marks. Usually I would have the finish done up to about 4000 grit to a mirror shine but its my test knife and that crap takes 5 hours over the belt grinder. The etching is a new process I am trying out but so I am happy. I do both etching and hand engraving on my stuff. Also all my blades and hand filed to profile. No grinders and no belt grinders. It takes a lot longer but I much prefer the results and accuracy. I am thinking about hand carving the sheath but lacking inspiration for a pattern...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/3/20)

Epic post


----------



## Hangover68 (21/3/20)

Back on topic, if you can find one of those old wood stoves that has the removable rings so you go from a simmer to a boil it would be good.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (21/3/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> you only have to see what the longest thread is on there to prove that0.



What does the "Homebrew in the glass" thread have to do with this statement?


----------



## malt and barley blues (21/3/20)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> What does the "Homebrew in the glass" thread have to do with this statement?


AHB was the longest thread last time I was on there, though that was a while ago, started suffering from boredom. Manticle should post more he is the only one over there I could give credence to.


----------



## Vini2ton (21/3/20)

My dear old grandma used to say, while she put another piece of wood in the stove, "some people in this world like the sound of their own voice and don't realise it's a bit later than they think." God bless her.


----------



## JDW81 (21/3/20)

You’re right Chappo, rudeness and disrespect don’t make you right, your opinions right or above reproach.

I’d just like to apologise for having an opinion, and will cease to do so in the future. 

FWIW I’ve (when time permits) always answered the posts of new brewers, never given them a hard time for posting questions asked dozens of times before, and never claimed others knowledge as my own. I don’t claim to be a brewing expert, but have tried to help out others as much as possible within the limits of my own brewing knowledge and fairly extensive (home) brewing experience.

I’ll leave this thread to get back on topic. But feel free to continue to put this simple country boy, who has clearly lost his way, back on track.

Anywho, the whole coronavirus thingy is going to keep me pretty busy for the next few months so I’ll leave the brewing to the experts and jam with my bluegrass band in my downtime (with appropriate social distancing measures of course).

Thanks all, its been real.

JD


----------



## Grmblz (22/3/20)

Have we lost the ability to "agree to disagree?" 
I've never had rose coloured glasses but have observed people that do, and I am thankful for my own disposition, time and tide wait for no man and things change as we age, it would be a boring world if we were all the same, having said that, similar to OP I have little tolerance for F'tards 
So the situation has changed, the world has moved on, people/fashions/trends have died, and new ideas along with new people/fashions/trends have been born. 
I was a "greaser" back when which with time changed to a "rocker" and then to a very respectful "Landlord" (still not sure exactly how that happened lol) Do I miss my old mates? Yes of course I do but times have changed and doin a ton (100mph 160k) up the A1 in London on Triumphs and Nortons is a bit frowned upon these days, what I'm trying to say is that progress/change is inevitable, it's not always for the better unfortunately but it will happen.
All here are extremely fortunate, not only do we have this forum but we have the choice of another should the restrictions on freedom of speech here become onerous.
Wishing everyone "good luck" for the next two years (that's not a typo) because "good management" will only get you so far.


----------



## citizensnips (22/3/20)

For what it's worth I stopped frequenting regularly a while back. I do try and re-visit every now and then hoping that a good vibe will return but I think I'm living in the past. I do however feel greatful for being able to see the evoltuion of home brewing with a great group of helpful folks. From wiring up your own fridgemate (the O.G stc1000) and shorting your house, or when people just wanted to brew a VB clone in a big round drum in their shed and BribieG would chime in by handing out a great CUB knock off recipe....Danish lager from Wyeast was the trick if I'm not wrong. Of course starting on kits never really worked out....but you were told Morgans Blue mountain lager goop was officially the ducks nuts and a beez kneez clone was often envisioned as something much better than it ever was. Either way I became solidly addicted to the forum, learning, learning and learning. To the point where I eventually became formally educated and have been brewing professionally for some time now. I largely have all those blokes to thank for helping me get a start and learn such a great deal of information, so if any of those guys ever happen to see this....thankyou, thanks for providing information that was of no personal gain for you to share with another... other than to simply help them and others out and spread the passion.

And for what it's worth the home will always remain my sacred place to put down a brew. You simply cannot beat the magic and enjoyment of creating and exploring the extensive world of brewing in the stress free environment of your brew shed. That's why you'll still find me ordering from local suppliers, brewing every second weekend and continuing to learn from brewing at home.

Cheers & beers all.


----------



## Reg Holt (26/3/20)

Chappo666 said:


> If anyone here is into Blacksmithing and or knife making let me know as I am always keen to catch up with a fellow hammer hand.... Here's a photo of a new knife design I am working up. Been making stuff and bashing on anvils for 45 years, I definitely do not know it all because like brewing... it's just not possible. Anyway I usually mock up a new design like this one to use around the farm for 6 months or so. That way I test the blade, steel, handling, balance, edge durability, my bashing metal skills etc before selling it to the wide world. For those in the know... The blade is full tang 5mm 1075 steel. The bolster is solid brass billet. The handle is deer antler and red gum from my property thru riveted. The blade is very rough I know still showing the file marks. Usually I would have the finish done up to about 4000 grit to a mirror shine but its my test knife and that crap takes 5 hours over the belt grinder. The etching is a new process I am trying out but so I am happy. I do both etching and hand engraving on my stuff. Also all my blades and hand filed to profile. No grinders and no belt grinders. It takes a lot longer but I much prefer the results and accuracy. I am thinking about hand carving the sheath but lacking inspiration for a pattern...


A Goanna would look good on the sheath. Aboriginal style.


----------



## goatchop41 (26/3/20)

@Chappo666 Try contacting Robe Town Brewery, mate.

From their website: "Our organic approach to brewing is unique across the world – we operate the only wood-fired brewing kettle in Australia, all malt is mashed in oak barrel mash tuns and filtered through hay, open fermentation, hand bottling and bottle conditioning. All this together with our locally grown barley and other foraged local ingredients, as well as our flare for creativity brings a truly unique flavour profile to the Robe Town Brewery experience and our products".

Their beers are alright, especially their sours/Belgians


----------



## S.E (27/3/20)

goatchop41 said:


> @Chappo666 Try contacting Robe Town Brewery, mate.
> 
> From their website: "Our organic approach to brewing is unique across the world – we operate the only wood-fired brewing kettle in Australia, all malt is mashed in oak barrel mash tuns and filtered through hay, open fermentation, hand bottling and bottle conditioning. All this together with our locally grown barley and other foraged local ingredients, as well as our flare for creativity brings a truly unique flavour profile to the Robe Town Brewery experience and our products".
> 
> Their beers are alright, especially their sours/Belgians


That is interesting. Just Googled them and found a pic of the kettle in action.


----------



## S.E (27/3/20)

They have a very simple method of checking on fermentation without removing the air lock. Now that’s my sort of brewing.


----------



## Edd The Brew (12/4/20)

Chappo666 said:


> Hey there Guys!
> Thanks for the ideas and opinions.
> 
> Let me be less cryptic than my original post above. Firstly I was known on AHB a while, while, while back as Chappo. I basically vowed never to return as there was was too much [email protected] being posted here. ENDLESSLY... if I recall correctly. I just couldn't stand it so rather than keep fighting it I left the BS behind me. So enough said there IMHO.
> ...


Peace and Tranquility to you too Chappo, Best to you and yours mate,
Edd


----------



## Edd The Brew (12/4/20)

S.E said:


> They have a very simple method of checking on fermentation without removing the air lock. Now that’s my sort of brewing.


Nice to see a proper FV for once , Open Square (W/Lid) with a cooling system in a double skin type ?


----------

